# Vintage Bike Swap Meet San Rafael



## fat tire trader (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm having a swap meet on March 3rd
Vintage Bike Swap Meet
Sunday March 3rd
8AM to 10AM
Via Sessi San Rafael
Swap Spaces are Free
Bikes and parts must be 1983 or earlier
PM me to reserve a space.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 14, 2013)

17 days until the swap.


----------



## oskisan (Feb 14, 2013)

*how many people are selling there?*

How many people have said they are going? I'm hesitant about hauling all this stuff over to san rafael for a 2 hour swap meet, but I'd love to come and see what I could buy!


----------



## slick (Feb 14, 2013)

Do you have an exact address for this swap? I might go. I would like to know as well, how many sellers? Is this the 1st annual or??? I'm sort of thinking this might be a rode bike swap and not cruiser friendly?? Hey even better, how about a ride afterwards? I know lots of guys that ride in Santa Rosa...........Not too far away.


----------



## Schweirdo (Feb 14, 2013)

Two hour Swap? I would like to go but that's a long haul for me to only be there 2 hours. A ride would be cool afterwards Slick!! We could get in touch with the Sebastopol guys too.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Feb 15, 2013)

What happened to the original content this thread had?


----------



## slick (Feb 15, 2013)

Well, a lot of us are coming from 2 hours or more away so i just wanted a better idea of the swap. Most of the swaps i have hit lately don't have any balloon stuff, and with gas at nearly $4.00 a gallon..........


----------



## 57 spit (Feb 15, 2013)

*I'll be there!*

Not much to trade, but a few pieces maybe someone can use...


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 19, 2013)

This will be a small and social swap. About six vendors have reserved spaces. Six is close to the maximum that I can have in my lot. I used to do these swap meets once a month in the 90s, then I went to school in LA and have not done one since. There is an alley adjoining my lot and a city parking lot that the swap meet can overflow into. I have been selling at vintage bike swap meets since the Sacramento Swaps in the 1980s. It has been my experience that swaps are really busy for the first couple hours and then get really slow. When swaps get slow and the closing time has not been reached many vendors get annoyed and pack up and leave early. By having a small time period, it forces all the people to come at once. The serious buyers always come early with their flash lights. Once everything is packed up, we can go for a ride and lunch at my favorite brewery, The Broken Drum,  where some of my bikes are on display. Several people have commented on the small number of hours. At the end of the meet, I will ask the attendants if they think it should be longer, and how often we should have the meet. I also have access to a much larger venue here , but if we go there in the future, I will have to charge for spaces and buyer admission. I can also organize meets in Vallejo and West Sacramento.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 19, 2013)

slick said:


> Do you have an exact address for this swap? I might go. I would like to know as well, how many sellers? Is this the 1st annual or??? I'm sort of thinking this might be a rode bike swap and not cruiser friendly?? Hey even better, how about a ride afterwards? I know lots of guys that ride in Santa Rosa...........Not too far away.



Via Sessi is an alley off of D St. It is only 1/2 of a block long and the swap will be in the first parking lot off of the alley. You can use 1349 Via Sessi, San Rafael, 94901. Bring your bike to go for a ride.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 20, 2013)

I am running out of space for vendors.


----------



## onecatahula (Feb 24, 2013)

*SR Swap*

I'll be there Chris !
I've got 2 buddies from the South Bay that I talked into coming up.
Also, just told Jerry (zephyrblau) about it, and he's gonna come up too . . 
Can't wait !
Pete


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 24, 2013)

I can no longer reserve spaces for vendors. My private parking lot is full.  There  are parking spaces in the adjacent alley and an adjacent city parking lot where people can spread out there stuff. I will not be displaying everything that I have for sale. It would be a good idea for people to bring a want list, or email it to me before the event.
Thanks,
Chris


----------

